# New here



## James2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here even though my lb through egg donation is 18 months. Just having a hard time at moment from p.n.d and struggling with the whole egg donor thing.


----------



## James2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone else struggling or has struggled ?


----------



## hogmeister (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi James, sorry to hear you are struggling. 18 month old boys can certainly be exhausting too. Can you say any more about what you are struggling with as I don't want to give you advice that isn't helpful to you and don't want to assume what your worries are. x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi James2,

So sorry to,hear you are struggling, I totally understand about how hard it can be when you have a very little one and depression.

Please rest assured there is support out there for you and there are others who have been where you are now.

Not sure if you had treatment with a UK clinic? If so, you could ask to see a counsellor there?

Have you spoken to your GP about help with your PND? Are you still in contact with your health visitor? They may help.

You are not alone. I am mum to donor embryo twins conceived in Spain. They are now 7, but I have struggled with issues around using DE as well as depression.

Kind wishes,

Daisy xx


----------

